

JavaScript in Chrome - nickb
http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-in-chrome/

======
andreyf
_This is a tough nut to crack: Google has opted to bundle Gears directly with
Chrome (which is a whole other discussion) but has explicitly removed WebKit's
HTML 5-compatible Client-Side Storage API._

According to their FAQ, "the Google Chrome team plans to support the HTML5
database API, as well as the other APIs that WebKit supports, including
offline and workers, in a future release". Although I'm not sure how this
makes sense, if Resig is to be believed it took effort to _remove_ HTML5
databases from WebKit in the first place.

~~~
staticshock
could make sense if they found problems with it

